# Proyecto Contabilidad



## Donaldo Gordillo (Apr 11, 2002)

Estoy cursando mis últimos cursos en Auditoría y tengo como proyecto personal el realizar un sistema contable completo utilizando Excel, sí algún cólega está interesado podriamos compartir conocimiento y avanzar por módulos.

Gracias,

DG


----------



## huorsa (Apr 11, 2002)

Suena interesante el proyecto, que tienes en mente?????

Saludos,

Hugo



> On 2002-04-11 11:16, Donaldo Gordillo wrote:
> Estoy cursando mis últimos cursos en Auditoría y tengo como proyecto personal el realizar un sistema contable completo utilizando Excel, sí algún cólega está interesado podriamos compartir conocimiento y avanzar por módulos.
> 
> Gracias,
> ...


----------



## paliman (Jul 8, 2002)

A mí me interesa el proyecto. Yo soy contador público y hace poco hice a las apuradas una base de datos de access que se analiza con excel a través de un query. Solamente para registrar asientos y obtener mayores, sumas y saldos, etc.
ahora estaba tratando de diseñar un módulo para cuentas corrientes de proveedores. Empecé con la misma idea, base de datos de access y analizar los datos y generar reportes con excel (con un cubo OLAP tal vez?) pero estoy atorado en un punto.
Te paso mi dirección de e-mail para que me escribas y me cuentes de tu proyecto (si es que tenés algo)
ptorres@femau.com.ar
Saludos


----------



## paliman (Jul 8, 2002)

A mí me interesa el proyecto. Yo soy contador público y hace poco hice a las apuradas una base de datos de access que se analiza con excel a través de un query. Solamente para registrar asientos y obtener mayores, sumas y saldos, etc.
ahora estaba tratando de diseñar un módulo para cuentas corrientes de proveedores. Empecé con la misma idea, base de datos de access y analizar los datos y generar reportes con excel (con un cubo OLAP tal vez?) pero estoy atorado en un punto.
Te paso mi dirección de e-mail para que me escribas y me cuentes de tu proyecto (si es que tenés algo)
ptorres@femau.com.ar
Saludos


----------



## BuHoSoFt (Jul 10, 2002)

Justamente necesito llevar en excel la contabilidad, con el fin de alivianar el trabajo de la contadora. Aprendí a usar fórmulas y Macros en el desarrollo de otras aplicaciones. Tambien me uno a la idea, pero como lo necesito rápido, no es necesario que sea tan sofisticado(por el momento)
Estudio Ingeniería Civil Industrial
y estoy titulado en Ingeniería Mecánica
pongo mis conocimientos para llevar a cabo esta idea
mi mail: buhosoft@excite.com
chau!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 16, 2002)

Señores, les saluda Donaldo Gordillo, tuve que cambiar a este nombre, debido a que extravié mi password, me mandaron uno pero no me funcionó, no importa, considerando lo que me indican, he comenzado a realizar un menu principal con la elaboración de base de datos (número de identificación tributaria, periodos, meses, años, datos generales de cada cliente, tipo de empresa, etc=, estoy en este punto, mi idea es usar Vlookup, Userforms, etc. en aproximadamente 10 dias finalizaré con la base de datos principal, si desean escribirme para darme sus comentarios, lo pueden hacer por medio de: degoz1@yahoo.com


----------

